# Installation von Lenya



## Pomme (18. Juni 2004)

Habe seit ein paar Wochen Cocoon installiert, und will jetzt noch Lenya ausprobieren.  Alle Dokus, die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe empfehlen dazu die Installation von Tomcat und Ant. Meine Frage ist nun: lässt sich Lenya auch mit Jetty als Servlet-Container installieren? Hat das schon jemand gemacht? Wäre froh über eine Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung.. 

Gruss, 
Pomme


----------

